# Lightroom update - Allows desktop default, android memory card?



## BJB (Jan 28, 2016)

There are two mobile issues that have kept me from using the mobile CC camera to LR desktop sync.  First, you have to move your sync'd photos every time.  One more PC maintenance item I would like to avoid.  

The other is I am an android phone user.  If I understand correctly, up until now (or perhaps still), LR mobile insists on using your internal memory for photos vs. using that huge memory card you have installed.

What I want to do.....have my images taken with my camera phone stored on my memory card, added to my mobile CC library, and synced to my LR desktop to the folder of my choice.

Also, I would like to setup a custom collection to sync back "up" to the phone to the MEMORY CARD for photos I want available on the phone.

I know the blog post verified that the desktop folder can now be changed. Just wondering about the android mobile memory card item.

Thanks!

BJB


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't have an Android device with a memory card, but as far as I know, you can move LR files to the phone's memory card.  There should be an option in LR mobile's preferences (tap the LR icon top left) to use the SD card.


----------



## mannp (Jan 28, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't have an Android device with a memory card, but as far as I know, you can move LR files to the phone's memory card.  There should be an option in LR mobile's preferences (tap the LR icon top left) to use the SD card.



I am using Sony devices with 128g sdcards and the option is there to select to use the sdcard as you describe.


----------



## BJB (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks, that is great news.  Back in October in the Adobe forum it stated that images from the Lightroom desktop collection going to Lightroom mobile would go to internal storage.

If I may just ask one more thing. (And I just checked my mobile e-book ).  When my android camera photos are synced to the cloud and then the LR desktop folder of choice, are those smartpreviews or full say 16mp photos taken by the phone camera?
Thanks,
BJB


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 29, 2016)

They're the original full-size image.


----------

